# Attention All Marines...From Now On......



## Centermass (Jan 7, 2016)

You will refer to yourself and others as *"RIFLEPERSON"* 

The DoD is continuing to lose its collective mind. 

A big change is coming to the Marine Corps


----------



## Grunt (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm glad I can consider myself a "Legacy Marine."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ahhh, damn.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 7, 2016)

Chesty is crying as we speak!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fucking bullshit


----------



## Teufel (Jan 7, 2016)

Centermass said:


> You will refer to yourself and others as *"RIFLEPERSON"*
> 
> The DoD is continuing to lose its collective mind.
> 
> A big change is coming to the Marine Corps



The SECNAV said that words like infantryman, rifleman and midshipman will remain the same.  Job titles like artillary man and reconnaissance man will have to change.  Reconnaissance man will most likely change to Reconnaissance Scout.  The SECNAV also wants bootcamp de-segregated by April 1st which is an unrealistic turn around for such a large undertaking. Female DIs need to PCS to the west coast, female barracks will have to be built etc.  This things need to be phased in over time.  Does anyone else think this has to do with the ticking clock on this administration?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2016)

Dear world, I quit. :wall:


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sucks I'm joining just in time with all this integration and don't want to hurt any body's feelings shit happening.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ.

I got one for ya, Ray................0331 Machine Gunnerette. :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2016)

Teufel said:


> The SECNAV said that words like infantryman, rifleman and midshipman will remain the same.  Job titles like artillary man and reconnaissance man will have to change.  Reconnaissance man will most likely change to Reconnaissance Scout.  The SECNAV also wants bootcamp de-segregated by April 1st which is an unrealistic turn around for such a large undertaking. Female DIs need to PCS to the west coast, female barracks will have to be built etc.  This things need to be phased in over time.  Does anyone else think this has to do with the ticking clock on this administration?


Does that mean mixed Companies in Boot Camp?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2016)

"Okay recruits!  I want each of you to do 20 perfect pull-ups!  I will demonstrate half of a pull-up by pulling myself up one time and hanging there for 20 second!  REEE-DEEE!  Arm Hang!"


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2016)

Teufel said:


> ...This things need to be phased in over time.  Does anyone else think this has to do with the ticking clock on this administration?...


 

Yes Sir, absolutely. Cramming this shit down the Corps' throat before they unass the AO.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 7, 2016)

De-segregated boot camps. Hmm. I remember everyday, multiple times a day, jammed around a toilet with at least 5 of my closest friends all peeing because we had 10 seconds (in the fastest manner that the DI could count) to pee and be back outside. 
Would hate to be the female in that crowd.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> Would hate to be the female in that crowd.



all squad bays will have rifle racks removed and instead be fitted with additional stalls.

To prevent an unfair advantage, all recruits, regardless of claimed gender, will be required to urinate from the sitting or squatting position only.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd laugh, but the Army will one-up the shit out of this. Give it time.

As an aside, I've used the term "Airperson" for a few years now. I'm way ahead of my time.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 7, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> De-segregated boot camps. Hmm. I remember everyday, multiple times a day, jammed around a toilet with at least 5 of my closest friends all peeing because we had 10 seconds (in the fastest manner that the DI could count) to pee and be back outside.
> Would hate to be the female in that crowd.



Our heads (without doors or dividers) in Basic were so close together that when you reached for the toilet paper, you'd hit the man next to you with your elbow. 

Guess that will be an elbow in the boob now which, of course, is sexual assault.


Heaven help the female Infantry(man?) who whines to her SL about needing a separate slit trench way the hell out in the south forty.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> slit trench



You may no longer use that term.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You may no longer use that term.



Well played....:wall::blkeye:


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 7, 2016)

Every Marine is a rifle. Boom. 

No gender segregation/association, and on the theme of retarded: so it should appease the liberals who would never serve in the military, but have so many great ideas for it.


----------



## digrar (Jan 8, 2016)

The platoon upstairs from mine at the First Recruit Training Battalion was mixed male and female in 1996.

Half of that platoon joined my platoon for Infantry Employment Training 3 months later. They were as well prepared for that course as we were. 

Mixed Infantry platoons, that's going to be an issue. Mixed recruit platoons? Total non event.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 8, 2016)

digrar said:


> The platoon upstairs from mine at the First Recruit Training Battalion was mixed male and female in 1996.
> 
> Half of that platoon joined my platoon for Infantry Employment Training 3 months later. They were as well prepared for that course as we were.
> 
> Mixed Infantry platoons, that's going to be an issue. Mixed recruit platoons? Total non event.


I'm not sure how the Aussie's run their stuff but I see a big issue in running our boot camp co-ed. Bathrooms have no stalls or doors. Every movement is regulated. You shower in an open room. Half the time you walk in a circle through the room of shower heads and they call that a shower. The "lucky" times you get soap, you are instructed when and how long to soap an area and when to rinse, which is always like one second. 
So to integrate there would need to be a lot of changes. "Standards" per say might not drop. But the overall intensity of boot camp would significatly.


----------



## digrar (Jan 8, 2016)

Our 1960's era barracks were re rolled for mixed platoons, I never went up there, so I've got no idea how they did it, but plumbing is a pretty basic trade. 

Sense of urgency training is easily enough to arrange any time anywhere (I still eat my food like a drill instructor is sitting on my shoulder urging me on to an increased pace of nutritional intake), it doesn't have to be done in the showers and latrines.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 8, 2016)

Secretary Mabus can eat a dick.  The end.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 8, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> I'm not sure how the Aussie's run their stuff but I see a big issue in running our boot camp co-ed. Bathrooms have no stalls or doors. Every movement is regulated. You shower in an open room. Half the time you walk in a circle through the room of shower heads and they call that a shower. The "lucky" times you get soap, you are instructed when and how long to soap an area and when to rinse, which is always like one second.
> So to integrate there would need to be a lot of changes. "Standards" per say might not drop. But the overall intensity of boot camp would significatly.



The company I was in at Fort Jackson had separate facilities (sleeping and shower/bathroom).  Each room accommodated 30ish people in an open bay and had it's own facilities attached (common shower and stalled shitters).  Each platoon was about 55-60 people, so regardless a platoon is getting split in half between two rooms.  Given that we ran a 50/50 mix, they broke down into 30 men in one room, 30 women in another.  Seemed pretty simple (given how our platoons were broken down).

I'm not sure exactly how USMC runs their show - if you're running a full-company open bay, that would be more complicated.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2016)

The sad sad future of my most beloved Corps after we stop singing the Marine Hymn before lights out and instead sing kumbaya - :wall:

How da FUCK can she be an NCO?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922783661143848


----------



## JBS (Jan 8, 2016)

And so continue the efforts to destroy the unique warrior culture of the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2016)

The Marines are going to lose many fine NCOs and Os over this retarded bullshit.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 8, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Post


MCRD San Diego runs open squad bay per platoon. Each company housed in the same barracks with 4 levels. So 4 open rooms. The showers are open rooms, the bathrooms are open rooms. Same for every bathroom around the base that is for recruits. They don't even have female bathrooms.
I understand these aren't problems money can't fix, it's just another thing to complicate something that's been working phenomenally for decades. With no chance at all of improvement and the ever-present problems looming, waiting to strike.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 8, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> MCRD San Diego runs open squad bay per platoon. Each company housed in the same barracks with 4 levels. So 4 open rooms. The showers are open rooms, the bathrooms are open rooms. Same for every bathroom around the base that is for recruits. They don't even have female bathrooms.
> I understand these aren't problems money can't fix, it's just another thing to complicate something that's been working phenomenally for decades. With no chance at all of improvement and the ever-present problems looming, waiting to strike.



No need to get all worked up about it my brother...those that could stop it...don't care and won't do anything to stop the agenda's forward motion. 

They "SHALL integrate" is the new mantra...and it will be done.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## fox1371 (Jan 8, 2016)

^^You beat me to it haha.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 8, 2016)

It ain't the Corps I knew. To me and my old battle buds this is fucking sad. It's enough to make me want to do some serious fucking drinking. Ready...begin.


----------



## JBS (Jan 8, 2016)

This election, vote like our Corps depends on it... because it does.


Ocoka One said:


> It ain't the Corps I knew. To me and my old battle buds this is fucking sad. It's enough to make me want to do some serious fucking drinking. Ready...begin.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2016)

Congressman Duncan Hunter (R-California) attacks Maybus.

Congressman: Navy secretary's 'social meddling' more dangerous to Marines than ISIS

Fuckin right.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2016)

Very good for the young Congressman! I wish him the best of luck with stirring the pot.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2016)

Gender integrated Basic isn't needed, we integrate during AIT/Tech School, etc.
Basic is about training individuals to function as a Soldier, Sailor, Airman or Marine.
We can integrate sexes after they master the basics, because they will and do find free time to fuck each other brains out during Basic Training (and more so during AIT).
Seems sadder now, that Marine LTC relieved of command for demanding women perform at a higher level, wonder what that Bn Staff is thinking about now (probably how to bolt from the Recruit Bn).


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The sad sad future of my most beloved Corps after we stop singing the Marine Hymn before lights out and instead sing kumbaya - :wall:
> 
> How da FUCK can she be an NCO?
> 
> ...



Serving in an Infantry company, we are always tasked to run ranges and provide corrective training during annual IWQ periods.

Attached support companies are also on the roster and this is a somewhat common sight when cycling them through the firing line.  There's usually as many male troops as female needing such guidance. :wall:

Aint hatin' on the support/enablers, just sayin'.


Also, being meathead grunts, we aren't usually as patient and accommodating as the man in the video... to say the least.  I trust that females entering my branch will be able to separate the message from the technique of delivery.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2016)

They'll lower the standards to meet quota. They'll have to because not many female Marines will be able to pack the gear for infantry or SOF under current requirements...and that'll make the knuckleheads who came up with this shit look bad. So, they'll have to lower standards. That means more potential for fuck-ups and injuries and other things that slow you down, put you at risk, make you more of a target.

Like I've said before, I got no problem with women trigger-pullers if they can pack the gear under the tough requirements that now exist. But I do have a problem with co-ed Marine bootcamp. I think that's the stupidist fucking idea I've ever heard. I think that alone will lead to erosion of training intensity, much of which is mental and physical harrassment.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2016)

Just imagine...you are only as FAST as your SLOWEST person....

Your only as STRONG as your WEAKEST....

Things will get interesting!


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922783661143848



This is the saddest thing I've ever seen, words cannot even begin to describe.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> This is the saddest thing I've ever seen, words cannot even begin to describe.



Looks like you've seen it just in time, it appears to have been pulled.  Probably for the better...

Nope!  Found a new link!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=892792864168666


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

So fox is reporting that the Army has jumped on the bandwagon and is reviewing all gender specific titles. The sad part with this, the Army will absolutely go full fucking retard with it. That "lets get in front of this thing" old Army mentality, wanting to "set the example" for all other services. Making all soldiers passed and present scream out WTF, while the brass and their career staffers make the rest of us look like complete buffoons.

Not to change subjects but add some insight. I remember seeing several units at JRTC FT POLK 2003, wearing multicam, the rest of us were BDU/DCU. There was a big stink about how several officer didn't like the multicam because it looked like a European uniform. Fast-forward to 2005 and the Army roll's out the ACU's, every soldier in the Army was saying WTF, except for a group of officers in the Army times commenting on how futuristic it looked and how it will be better for the Army due to our urban operations, etc. Meanwhile all the other branches laughed at us (well except the USAF). So 11 years later, the Army is rolling out a new uniform, its not multicam (can't let those other officer be wrong) but its as close as you can get to multicam, without paying the royalties to the people who designed the pattern. So with our new "almost" multicam uniform, our lady Rangers, Infantry'its, we boldly head into the future of gay marriage in dress uniforms, transgendered equality classes, and a new improved "warrior" motto of the decade. 

What The Fuck?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 20, 2016)

The Army designed OCP as an original contender in the UCP comparison/competition. When the ARMY owns the design versus Crye, there's a leetle bit o difference in how much it costs to get joe wearing something that works...   The fact that you're complaining about it is somewhat inane. You could always just keep wearing UCP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> The Army designed OCP as an original contender in the UCP comparison/competition. When the ARMY owns the design versus Crye, there's a leetle bit o difference in how much it costs to get joe wearing something that works...   The fact that you're complaining about it is somewhat inane. You could always just keep wearing UCP.



I'm not complaining about the design, but more so the method, or lack there of, in the process. The whole ordeal was turned into a shit sandwich, that ended up with troops wearing gravel camo, to turn around and go with the same basic pattern that was being tested in 2003. 

I don't wear a uniform anymore, just making my complaints on how things are done is all.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2016)

We could have just stuck with BDUs, that's what OCPs look like anyway; BDUs that you've had for six months.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Deleted 


ETA: I read's really well and stuff, I'll be lost in my colors now...


----------

